# Spirit of the Bear--Man Jewelry



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

After shooting my bear last year, I knew I wanted to use the claws to make a necklace. I finally got around to it today. I think it is something I'll wear when I go hunting. I went with a Native American theme--I used a bear claw, polished elk ivories, some black stone beads, wood beads, turquoise chunks, brass spacer beads/clamps, and porcupine quills. If I had to do it over again, I would have used smaller beads and turquoise chunks. These were 8mm-9mm, I should have gone with something 1/2 that size.

Still, I'm pretty happy with my first attempt at man jewelry. Any of you ever make anything? I think an elk ivory gold ring would be cool.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Cool, Maybe smaller beads, but turquoise looks great!


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

If you have a bear rug made, do you just use one of the claws off a foot and leave the rest on? I guess you wouldn't notice unless you got down on the floor and counted claws.
(Thinking in advance here.)


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome;-)


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

LanceS4803 said:


> If you have a bear rug made, do you just use one of the claws off a foot and leave the rest on? I guess you wouldn't notice unless you got down on the floor and counted claws.
> (Thinking in advance here.)


Yes, though I recommend taking the claw off before tanning it. I just had mine tanned for a hanging pelt, but it was pretty hard to get the claw out once the toe pads were dried.


----------



## Charoung (Nov 17, 2020)

Ohh, it looks amazing! The combination of beads and chunks near these wild claws is very beautiful. Also, the colors, this turquoise fits really cool! Yaay, I also made some necklaces and bracelets by myself from different materials. I also tried to do from natural leather gloves but it is too hard for an unprofessional in clothes design. I think that this kind of accessories complete our look a lot. This is why I have a lot of jewelry and accessories which I wear every day. To be honest, most of all I buy because I am not very good at handcrafting. Most of all, I buy from online stores like _soufeel._


----------

